# 22t kettenblatt gesucht



## Spezialistz (17. Juli 2005)

hi,
ich hab jetzt ein factory of madness kettenblatt in 32 und ein 16 shimano ritzel aufm mtb. um gewicht zu sparen und die porno optik auszuweiten will ich ein kleineres kettenblatt, sowie ein kleines ritzel verbauen.
ein 11er ritzel zu finden ist ja kein ding, ich finde nur kein 22er kettenblatt. das kleinste, was ich gefunden hab ist ein 23er rnc tintan kettenblatt. ich geb aber keine 75 für ein kettenblatt aus. ich bin doch kein evil.   

also:
22er kettenblatt. woher und wie teuer?

thx


----------



## Tobster (17. Juli 2005)

lass doch deine übersetzung einfach so man! und kauf dir statt dessen einfach ein schickes 32 T kettenblatt, das schaut meiner meinung nach wesentlich besser aus als eine 22:11 übersetzung! das würde an deinem rad mit den rädern etc. nicht schön aussehen!
ein schickes 32 würde sich da meiner meinung nach wesentlich besser eignen 

und wenn du schon deine porno pimp action haben willst dann solltest du schon das rnc nehmen und zudem noch einige andere sachen ändern...so farbliche abstimmung etc. meine ich...

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialized Pro (17. Juli 2005)

@Spezialistz
Habe noch ein 22 truvativ Kettenblatt zuhause rumfliegen!
Nen 32habe ich auch noch,ist aber schon ein paar mal gefahren worden!
Meld dich einfach....
Specialized Pro


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juli 2005)

kleiner als 28T sieht am MTB lächerlich aus...

und kleiner als 23T wirste nicht bekommen, und aus was anderem als titan eh nicht weils sonst an der kettenblattschraube wechreißen würde...

fazit: trial-optik @ kettenblatt ist fürn arsch.


----------



## derFisch (17. Juli 2005)

+ Große Belastung der Kette durch starke Krafteinwirkung auf kleinerem Raum. Dank der größeren Laufräder dürfte sich das beim Mtb sogar schon bei ner 11er Übersetzung zeigen...


----------



## Tobster (17. Juli 2005)

Specialized Pro schrieb:
			
		

> @Spezialistz
> Habe noch ein 22 truvativ Kettenblatt zuhause rumfliegen!
> Nen 32habe ich auch noch,ist aber schon ein paar mal gefahren worden!
> Meld dich einfach....
> Specialized Pro




er hat ein factory of madness kb zur zeit und mit einem kb für mtb kurbeln kann er daher nichts anfangen, da er eine bmx kurbel hat...man könnte auch mal in die gallerie der person schauen, dann sieht man nämlich worum es geht  

@ evil: recht hat er! schaut echt mistig aus und aufgrund der stabilität müsste das schon aus titan sein!

tobi


----------



## Spezialistz (18. Juli 2005)

ok.
ich möchte halt so klein wie möglich. dann werd ich wohl ein 28er nehmen. 

thx,
thomas


----------



## AerO (18. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner als 23T wirste nicht bekommen



hör doch auf zu lügen, ich hab doch schon deinen 20t proto gesehen


----------



## evil_rider (18. Juli 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> hör doch auf zu lügen, ich hab doch schon deinen 20t proto gesehen



*psst*


----------



## machtsgut (18. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner als 28T sieht am MTB lächerlich aus...
> 
> und kleiner als 23T wirste nicht bekommen, und aus was anderem als titan eh nicht weils sonst an der kettenblattschraube wechreißen würde...
> 
> fazit: trial-optik @ kettenblatt ist fürn arsch.









soll ich mich jetzt angepisst fühlen mit meienm 27er WTP?   

is n schickes blatt, die übersetzung passt mir (27/13 , kommt aber für dirt noch n 12er oder 11er ritzel druff....)

stabilität is auch wunderbar und als kette kommt eh noch die 1.5t ziehkraft wippermann (schlagt mich halt, mir sind meine vorderzähne lieb   )

mfg...


----------



## blue falcon (19. Juli 2005)

es gibt ein 22 t kettenblatt von quamen guck mal bei 360gradsop.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (19. Juli 2005)

ich hab eventuell noch nen schwarzes profile imperial blatt in 24 t abzugeben würd auch gegen ein ähnliches in 26-32 tauschen...


----------



## Spezialistz (21. Juli 2005)

aber was ist denn das für eins? das ist ja auch so ein miniteil..


----------



## Tobster (21. Juli 2005)

das teil schaut aus wie ein profile, gibt es aber auch nur bis 24 zähne  

tobi


----------



## machtsgut (21. Juli 2005)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> das teil schaut aus wie ein profile, gibt es aber auch nur bis 24 zähne
> 
> tobi



wo wir gerade beim thema sind: *wo gibts ritzel für kassettennaben unter 13z?* also 12er oder 11er wären gut...


----------



## evil_rider (21. Juli 2005)

davoZ schrieb:
			
		

> wo wir gerade beim thema sind: *wo gibts ritzel für kassettennaben unter 13z?* also 12er oder 11er wären gut...




11er gibbet nur als driver, und 12er gibbet genau wie den driver bei parano oder GS-Style


----------



## machtsgut (21. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> 11er gibbet nur als driver, und 12er gibbet genau wie den driver bei parano oder GS-Style



naja, da sieht man wieder wie schlecht sich doch die mtbler im vergleich zu den bmxern ausdrücken   

meinte Steckritzel für Kassettennaben...finde die nirgendwo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (21. Juli 2005)

call: 0049 - (0)441 - 98 489 88


----------



## machtsgut (21. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> call: 0049 - (0)441 - 98 489 88



klasse, dann bin ich bei parano am tel. super. aber da kann ich ja eh nichts bestellen, die rücken ja ihre kontodaten nicht raus, die wollen halt kein geld verdienen...


----------



## Tobster (21. Juli 2005)

es gibt aber bei parano ein 12 t ritzel für eine cassetten nabe! da ist nur leider kein bild vorhanden...ist von profil und kostet 36 euro! das sollte auch auf die aufnahme einer mtb cassette passen 

tobi


----------



## machtsgut (21. Juli 2005)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt aber bei parano ein 12 t ritzel für eine cassetten nabe! da ist nur leider kein bild vorhanden...ist von profil und kostet 36 euro! das sollte auch auf die aufnahme einer mtb cassette passen
> 
> tobi



das habsch mal übersehen  is n wenig teuer, 36urönchen für son kleines ritzel


----------



## Spezialistz (22. Juli 2005)

frag mal bei Paul Lange nach den shimano dx ritzeln. es gibt auf jeden fall ein 11er für kassettennaben. und wenn du das kleine etwas pornostyle haben willst, dann lässt du dir bei boone ein 11er titanritzel herstellen....
ist zwar kein 11er, aber boone ist sowas von wunderschön....


----------



## machtsgut (22. Juli 2005)

Spezialistz schrieb:
			
		

> frag mal bei Paul Lange nach den shimano dx ritzeln. es gibt auf jeden fall ein 11er für kassettennaben. und wenn du das kleine etwas pornostyle haben willst, dann lässt du dir bei boone ein 11er titanritzel herstellen....
> ist zwar kein 11er, aber boone ist sowas von wunderschön....



also du bist ganz sicher das es nen 11er DX Gibt? Am liebsten wär mir aber glaubsch n 12er ... das würde ich doch dann überall kriegen wos auch normale dx ritzel gibt?!


----------



## AerO (22. Juli 2005)

is shimano, das bekommt absolut jeder fahrradladen ran!


----------



## machtsgut (22. Juli 2005)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> is shimano, das bekommt absolut jeder fahrradladen ran!



jap, des is klar. aber ich meien ob er sich sicher ist das es 11er und 12er gibt


----------



## Spezialistz (22. Juli 2005)

wie gesagt. einfach mal bei paul lange (shimano importeuer DE) fragen. link im vorigen post.


----------



## evil_rider (22. Juli 2005)

Tobster schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt aber bei parano ein 12 t ritzel für eine cassetten nabe! da ist nur leider kein bild vorhanden...ist von profil und kostet 36 euro! das sollte auch auf die aufnahme einer mtb cassette passen
> 
> tobi




passt nur bei profile....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (22. Juli 2005)

davoZ schrieb:
			
		

> also du bist ganz sicher das es nen 11er DX Gibt? Am liebsten wär mir aber glaubsch n 12er ... das würde ich doch dann überall kriegen wos auch normale dx ritzel gibt?!




das 11er ist nen HG abschluss ritzel, das kleinste für DX ist 12T und es kommt nicht von shimano, sondern odyssey.


----------

